# Emotional Cello and Locking Kontakt Keyswitches?



## DocMidi657 (May 25, 2016)

I was not getting enough “bite" with the attack overlay feature of Emotional Cello but was happy when I layered the "Delicate Fast" legato articulation with the "Staccato Articulation". Basically I have a little two instance multi going on that works really well sonically. 

My problems are:
1. is it's easy to hit one of the lower keyswitches which obviously will change both Kontakt instances to the same articulation (away from I have set). I looked in the "individual patches” for Emotional cello but they did not include the Staccato or the legato patch as a single patches? You can only access them via their master patch which has a dozen or so articulations mapped to key-switches.

2. But my bigger challenge is when I create this multi and save it with the two different key switches selected in the interface when it loads back into KONTAKT both instances default to the same key switch C0? This happens also if I save the KONTAKT multi in Logic and save it in the Logic patch library as well... which is a little different because many times I edit patches of other sample developers in Logic and save into the Logic Library or with the song and when I pull it up it "remembers" the edits/state of the patch.

Basically I want to "lock the keyswitches" so one instance has the legato patch and the other has the staccato patch when it loads in.

Any one have any thoughts how to remedy this?

Thanks so much!
Dave


----------



## The Darris (May 25, 2016)

Instead of saving the multi, try saving the patch with those changes first. Then save the multi. I might be wrong but I believe when you save a multi, it doesn't save the patches and the tweaks you make. It merely just opens the .nki's you've loaded into the multi.


----------



## The Darris (May 25, 2016)

One thing I mentioned in my review of that library is the lack of customization in the master patch. It really isn't a master patch if you can't customize what articulations you want and exactly what key-switches you want. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 25, 2016)

Thanks Darris, Good thought...I'lll give that a try
Dave


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 26, 2016)

Hey Da


The Darris said:


> Instead of saving the multi, try saving the patch with those changes first. Then save the multi. I might be wrong but I believe when you save a multi, it doesn't save the patches and the tweaks you make. It merely just opens the .nki's you've loaded into the multi.


Hi Darris..I tried that and though the saved patch loaded in with the correct keyswitch selected in the interface as soon as I played the first note it immedialtly jumped to their default C0 Key switch/articulation. It's like they have some kind of script in there that wants it to default to the articulation assigned to C0???


----------



## novaburst (May 26, 2016)

Hi DocMidi657 have you got the latest update 1.1.7


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 26, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Hi DocMidi657 have you got the latest update 1.1.7





novaburst said:


> Hi DocMidi657 have you got the latest update 1.1.7


Hi Novaburst,
Not sure so I went to NI service center and it served up the 1.1.7 update. I ran it but can't tell any difference? How do you know the version is now at 1.1.7 with Emotional Cello?


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 26, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi Novaburst,
> Not sure so I went to NI service center and it served up the 1.1.7 update. I ran it but can't tell any difference? How do you know the version is now at 1.1.7 with Emotional Cello?



Press the info tab (first tab) at the bottom of the interface and it tells you what version. 

Also if you adjust the key range of the instrument (hit wrench icon : instrument options) so it's above the keyswitches, it should keep you from hitting the keyswitches accidentally. You can also limit the instrument ranges for layering. Just choose your keyswitches, then limit the range, then save the nki's, then save the multi, then save your session. (simple, huh? ) Cheers


----------



## novaburst (May 27, 2016)

Yes info tab as Kurtvanso said, you would have updated from 1.1.5 to 1.1.7.


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 27, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------

